# link nicht unterstrichen



## damoewe (27. September 2004)

ich habe schon oft gesehen das auf Webseiten die Links nicht unterstrichen sind ! Wie geht das ? ich habe mir schon Templates bei artplay runtergeladen habe da den HTML Code nen bisschen umgeschrieben! Aber wenn ich mir die Seite im Explorer angucke dann ist das unterstrichene wieder da! 

Danke im Vorraus Marco


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. September 2004)

mit CSS:*text-decoration:none*


----------



## Quaese (27. September 2004)

Hi,

das funktioniert mit CSS.

Notiere im Headbereich folgende Zeilen und die Links sollten nicht mehr unterstrichen sein:

```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
    a{ text-decoration: none;}
//-->
</style>
```
Mehr zu CSS findest Du bei Self-HTML.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## damoewe (27. September 2004)

THX


----------

